
Is Facebook Local a worthy competitor to existing location-aware check-in apps? - jsemrau
https://sg.news.yahoo.com/facebook-local-worthy-competitor-existing-location-aware-check-032335798.html
======
bigheadpercoli
Sounds like Facebook is working on a Yelp killer rather than an event
discovery tool.

~~~
maxerickson
Yeah, "local" is a huge add market in aggregate so there is healthy
competition in places.

I figure Facebook becoming the website for a lot of businesses is one of the
things that drove Google to push so hard on plus.

